# Im jonesin, Im jonesin for some wabbits!



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got me a 10/22 and I gotta go shoot something (jacks) with it. I cant wait. I havent even shot the **** thing and I wanna go hunt with it. What a great gun. Anyway. I am planning on going out around snowville tomorrow. If anyone wants to go shoot some wabbits with me PM me and lets get together. OH I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

You can shoot them out of my back yard. they are driving my dog nuts. he can't keep up with them. He has killed about 10 of them. But I think he is warn out with those lttle critters


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> You can shoot them out of my back yard. they are driving my dog nuts. he can't keep up with them. He has killed about 10 of them. But I think he is warn out with those lttle critters


I plan on being down that way in a couple weeks. I have some realitives down there that have some land with coyotes on it. Ill shoot ya a pm when Its planned and Ill come shoot wabbits there for ya.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a shotgun with a that I just put a magazine extension on that I am wanting to try out. Let me know when you want to go kill some wabbits :mrgreen: _O\ _O\ O*-- O*--


----------

